

3 Reasons You're Doing it Wrong When Your Flight is Cancelled - goldfish
http://blog.hipmunk.com/3-reasons-youre-doing-it-wrong-when-your-flig

======
nanairo
Gosh, I hate articles like this. This one in particular seems to tick all the
wrong boxes.

\- List structure (especially telling you what you should do)

\- The title is deceiving: it's not that you are doing something wrong if your
flight get cancelled. These are "solutions" to minimise the damage of a
cancelled flight, or to get priority over other people.

\- Third, and most important, the advice seems to be: "Don't be one of those
idiots following the rules: be clever like me and find ways to circumvent your
fellow passengers (who are in front of you in the line)". I call that skipping
the queue, and it's not a nice thing to do.

Really, if I could downvote this article I would!

(edited for grammer)

~~~
goldfish
Sorry you don't like the structure. I tried to emphasize the import points so
even those who were skimming could get an idea of what to remember.

As to the question of "niceness," I disagree wholeheartedly. All the advice
here is to use resources that are provided to all passengers.

Moreover, the person who makes it to the front of the line in the status quo
has no moral superiority over others that somehow makes them more deserving of
a convenient flight. Indeed, the reason someone would make it to the front of
the line is typically a function of luck (they're seated nearer to the front
of the plane, or they know exactly where the counter is because they fly
through the airport often, or they're alone and in good health and therefore
able to sprint to the counter faster than the elderly, disabled, and
families).

By contrast, you actively do a service to your fellow passengers by using this
article's methods: you don't take up a space in line that makes everyone else
wait longer.

But if you're a believer in generalizability instead, consider this: If
everyone followed this article's advice, everyone would be equally likely to
get the best remaining seats (which seems ultimately the most fair
allocation). But nobody would have to wait in long lines.

------
gaius
4\. Be a member of the airline's frequent flyer programme. You will get
priority over non-members on the next flight.

